# Need expert advise for selecting cabinet for my configuration



## djrocky (Jan 27, 2013)

Need to purchase a new cabinet

Reason: The current cabinet didn't worked very well last summer and the cheap exhaust fan is creating lot of noise these days.
The current cabinet doesn't support 120mm fan, air flow is not so good, there is only front usb 2.0 working other has stopped working.


My System Configuration:
M/B : Intel DH67CL-B3
Processor: Intel i5 2400
RAM : Corsair 4GB 1333MHZ x 1 ( 1 more 4 GB to be ordered soon)
SMPS : Corsair CX 500 v2
GPU : ATI Radeon HD 5450
HDD : Sata - Seagate 250 GB and WD 320 GB
DVD Writer : HP 24X ​
Some of the points worth noting:

The system runs 12 hours max at a stretch.

Corsair CX500 v2 has a fan which faces inside the cabinet.

Front USB ports preferred especially USB 3.0 as the back of the cabinet is not accessible easily without pulling out the cabinet.
I have one usb 3.0 pen drive and bigger portable 1 TB 3.0 drive would be purchased soon.

Cabinet which doesn't accumulate dust is preferred.
On the other hand, in summer many times the system is operated without AC so cabinet shouldn't get too hot.

I do not have interest and time for highly graphic intensive games so graphics card is not going to be upgraded at least next 7-8 months.
Even if it is upgraded, then also it wouldn't be very high end.

It would be good if the cabinet is of reasonable size and weight to carry easily.

I do not mind online purchase.

Budget: Under Rs. 3000/-


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

best bet would be CM Elite 311. 

but, i myself am planning for a cabby upgrade within 3K. so i'll be sharing views too. hope you dont mind


----------



## djrocky (Jan 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> best bet would be CM Elite 311.
> 
> but, i myself am planning for a cabby upgrade within 3K. so i'll be sharing views too. hope you dont mind



Thanks @anirbandd are you suggesting this model
Coolermaster RC-311P-TWN2 Elite 311 Plus


Also, I heard about this NZXT model, how is this ?
NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet


Experts, please suggest some good cabinets.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

this one: Elite 311 - Cooler Master

it does not have front USB 3 and transparent sides, but its not a problem for me.


----------



## djrocky (Jan 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this one: Elite 311 - Cooler Master
> 
> it does not have front USB 3 and transparent sides, but its not a problem for me.



What's the price difference between 311 and 311 plus ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

i asked at MD Comp, Kolkata. 311 was ~1.8K. 311Plus is 3K on primeabgb..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 @~2.4K


----------



## djrocky (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i asked at MD Comp, Kolkata. 311 was ~1.8K. 311Plus is 3K on primeabgb..


Thanks @anirbandd



d6bmg said:


> NZXT Source 210 @~2.4K


Thanks @d6bmg. Where can I get at this price ?

I am changing my cabinet after a long time (around 9 years).
Please suggest which one is best suited based on my requirements.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> NZXT Source 210 @~2.4K



well i am gonna get this..


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 29, 2013)

Cooler Master K380 is available at around 3.2k
COOLER MASTER CABINET K380


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

djrocky said:


> Thanks @d6bmg. Where can I get at this price ?



Where are you located?
If you are in Mumbai, go to Prime, and if you are in Kolkata, go to MD computers.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 29, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 or Bitfenix Outlaw. One of the 2.


----------



## djrocky (Jan 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Where are you located?
> If you are in Mumbai, go to Prime, and if you are in Kolkata, go to MD computers.


I am located in West Delhi.

NZXT is not heard anywhere in my area. Though CM ones can be purchased here.

I think many online sites will also charge shipping charges.

Also, I noticed that CM Elite 311 plus has 4 USB ports including 1 3.0 than CM Elite 311 (only 2 usb 2.0 ports). Also Elite plus, has both front and rear fan whereas Elite 311 has only rear fan. Rest mostly similar.

CM K380 has only 1 front fan and 2 usb ports including one usb 3.0, so I will need to purchase additional fan.

Which one is the best choice?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

that USB 3 port is useful only if you have USB3 connector extension on your mobo, which Intel DH67CL-B3 does not have. 

and if you want extra cooling you can always go for a pack of CoolerMaster 4x120mm fans from flipkart @Rs.750


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

djrocky said:


> I am located in West Delhi.
> 
> NZXT is not heard anywhere in my area. Though CM ones can be purchased here.
> 
> ...



Then get Bitfenix Outlaw or Merc Alpha from flipkart.


----------



## image (Jan 29, 2013)

@djrocky

There are 3 USB 3.0 cabinets being discussed in this thread.

*1. CM Elite 311 Plus USB 3.0 - Good for you 
*
Because it comes with a USB 3.0 routing cable (like USB 3.0 extension cable) - not a header. You motherboard does not have USB 3.0 header. So, you can insert the other end of the cabinet USB 3.0 port on the rear port of your motherboard.
*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/cmquickfirered/7d0917a09714_1057D/IMG_3906.jpg

*2. NZXT Source 210 * - You can not use front USB 3.0 ports because it has USB 3.0 header and your motherboard does not have internal header.

*3. CM K380*  - You can not use front USB 3.0 ports because it has USB 3.0 header and your motherboard does not have internal header.

*media.bestofmicro.com/J/T/337673/original/nzxt_phantom-410_cables.jpg
*www.silverstonetek.com/images/products/cp09/cp09-02.jpg


----------



## djrocky (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that USB 3 port is useful only if you have USB3 connector extension on your mobo, which Intel DH67CL-B3 does not have.
> 
> and if you want extra cooling you can always go for a pack of CoolerMaster 4x120mm fans from flipkart @Rs.750


Gosh !! Never knew about this. I could have been wasted money buying incorrect cabinet.



d6bmg said:


> Then get Bitfenix Outlaw or Merc Alpha from flipkart.


I think flipkart has stopped selling cabinets. Out of 15 items listed, 14 are out of stock.



image said:


> @djrocky
> 
> There are 3 USB 3.0 cabinets being discussed in this thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks Really, if that's the case, then CM Elite 311 Plus seems to be best bet and it seems to fit my budget as well.
Need to check the shipping cost if I order online.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

i'd rather move my a$$ and insert the USB 3 device at the back than wasting 1K extra on getting a USB extension cable with the cabby. that 1K saved would get me the 120mm fan pack mentioned above.

and FYI, a plain USB extension cable@Rs50 will work just as fine as the one included in the 311Plus.


----------



## image (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and FYI, a plain USB extension cable@Rs50 will work just as fine as the one included in the 311Plus.



Are you sure a USB 2.0 extension cable can be used as USB 3.0 extension cable ?

Will a USB 2.0 cable work at USB 3.0 speed? - Yahoo! Answers

OP can buy this cable:

*www.ebay.com/itm/1-7-FT-0-5M-Super...Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item1c2d9b3f12#shId


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

yes. i have used a USB 2 cable on a friend's USB 3 HD. gave sppeds @ 50-60MBps minimum. only catch is that the cable lenght has to be short enough.


----------



## Minion (Jan 29, 2013)

djrocky said:


> Need to purchase a new cabinet
> 
> Reason: The current cabinet didn't worked very well last summer and the cheap exhaust fan is creating lot of noise these days.
> The current cabinet doesn't support 120mm fan, air flow is not so good, there is only front usb 2.0 working other has stopped working.
> ...



NZXT Beta Evo


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^ use clipping.


----------



## djrocky (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i'd rather move my a$$ and insert the USB 3 device at the back than wasting 1K extra on getting a USB extension cable with the cabby. that 1K saved would get me the 120mm fan pack mentioned above.
> 
> and FYI, a plain USB extension cable@Rs50 will work just as fine as the one included in the 311Plus.





anirbandd said:


> yes. i have used a USB 2 cable on a friend's USB 3 HD. gave sppeds @ 50-60MBps minimum. only catch is that the cable lenght has to be short enough.


Option seems practical as this saves lot of cost



Minion said:


> NZXT Beta Evo


Not sure if I am able to get this.


anirbandd said:


> ^^^ use clipping.


Sorry couldn't get this. Do you mean to say, I can use a extension cable.


Given all the requirements if I exclude usb 3.0 front port, which would be best in all the one's listed with better design, air flow and cable management.
Just to iterate I may not be looking for a high end graphics card since I am not a gaming freak.

Can someone point me to some reviews of the cabinets discussed?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

Clipping means to shorten the quote. He had quoted whole of your first post.. 

and there are almost no reviews of budget cabinets here. but search on google, you will get a good many amount of sites with detailed review and pictures.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

djrocky said:


> I think flipkart has stopped selling cabinets. Out of 15 items listed, 14 are out of stock.



No. they have not.
If you want to buy bitfenix chassis, contact this guy here via PM: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/86960.html
His company is importer of Bitfenix in India.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the link!! you bought anything from him?? how are the prices??

btw, checked his posts. One. he active? i mean will he check his inbox??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, he will check inbox. For prices, refer to Erodov. There are some thread of him in dealers section.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks a lot buddy


----------



## djrocky (Jan 31, 2013)

djrocky said:


> Given all the requirements if I exclude usb 3.0 front port, which would be best in all the one's listed with better design, air flow and cable management.
> Just to iterate I may not be looking for a high end graphics card since I am not a gaming freak.
> Can someone point me to some reviews of the cabinets discussed?


Experts please help.



anirbandd said:


> Clipping means to shorten the quote. He had quoted whole of your first post..


Thanks



d6bmg said:


> No. they have not.
> If you want to buy bitfenix chassis, contact this guy here via PM: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/86960.html
> His company is importer of Bitfenix in India.


Thanks 



anirbandd said:


> thanks for the link!! ..


@anirbandd, In some reviews it was mentioned that elite 311 / plus has internal rusting problem and there is not much space for few cables connection. Also, there is not much possibility of having many fans. 
Have you decided on something ?

I spoke to some local sellers but there is one CM 310 available and there are some non-branded cabinets which I don't want to try. Still the search is on.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

well, since in kolkata, there are many shops to try,i have short listed these: 

1. NZXTGamma
2. NZXT Source 210
3. Bitfenix Merc Alpha
4. NZXT Beta Evo
5. Bitfenix Outlaw


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ I think OP is from Delhi. So there is no point of telling him anything about the availability of chassis at Kolkata.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

well, he asked, and i told him


----------



## image (Feb 11, 2013)

djrocky said:


> Still the search is on.



So what did you buy finally ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2013)

@OP: i bought the NZXT Gamma @2600


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 12, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @OP: i bought the NZXT Gamma @2600



Nice, but the price was 200/- higher than what it should have been.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes!!

i saw it @2400 on theitwares/itdepot.. but what to do.. risk of courier service is there..


----------



## djrocky (Feb 12, 2013)

image said:


> So what did you buy finally ?



Local market has cheap cabinets (Iball, etc.) and only known cooler master model I could find was elite 310.

One of the person gave me assurance for this week for cooler master products as it was not available last week. Unfortunately those are not available this week as well.
In any case the cabinet would be brought only on order. 

One option is to go to Nehru place but I couldn't find time as that would be a day long process. Also, I am unsure if I can get any other brand than cooler master.
I am preferring to get it locally with CM Elite 311 Plus USB 3.0 being slightly preferred as per some comments in this forum.
But the tragedy is I haven't personally seen any of the cabinet mentioned by all you guys and I would have to pre-order.

Similar to @anirbandd,  I am also resisting courier option. Some courier options that I have is smcinternational, snapdeal, primeabgb, etc. but many charge extra for shipping.

Another option that I have is to go for good cabinet with 2.0 front ports and later buy usb 3.0 extn. cables at around 300-400/-. I saw many such cables on ebay and other web sites.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

USB extension not worth the money.. better use the back ports..


----------



## djrocky (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally I purchased CM Elite 311 Plus @3000/- from local dealer and this serves all the requirements I had. 

I didn't see the cabinet in person and ordered after discussing with all of you.
Thank you everyone for guiding me.


----------

